# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Test (μεγάλο)

## John11

Είχα προτείνει ότι θα δώσω ένα εκτενές τεστ. Ήρθε η στιγμή.
*http://similarminds.com/global-adv.html*
Να σημειώσω ότι είναι ένα τεστ που χρειάζεται αρκετό χρόνο και προσοχή. Για το λόγο αυτό δεν δίνω το δικό μου profile τώρα (για να βρω χρόνο να το συμπληρώσω, το έχω ξανσυμπληρώσει παλιότερα αλλά δεν έχω κρατήσει το αποτέλεσμα).
Το test αυτό έχει επιλεγεί και από το facebook.

Edit (προτέθηκαν όλα τα αποτελέσματα παρακάτω).
Αν κάποιος θέλει να σβήσω κάτι μου το λέει.


================================================== ==========


*krino*

Extraversion |||||||||| 36%
Stability |||||||||||||||||||| 90%
Orderliness |||||||||||||||| 63%
Accommodation |||||||||||| 50%
Intellectual |||||||||||||||||||| 90%
Interdependence || 10%
Mystical |||||| 30%
Materialism || 10%
Narcissism |||||||||||| 50%
Adventurousness |||||||||||||||||||| 90%
Work ethic || 10%
Conflict seeking |||||||||||||||||||| 90%
Need to dominate |||||||||||| 50%
Romantic |||||||||||||||| 70%
Avoidant |||||||||||| 50%
Anti-authority |||||||||||| 50%

Wealth || 10%
Dependency || 10%
Change averse || 10%
Cautiousness |||||||||||||||||||| 90%
Individuality |||||||||||||||||||| 90%
Sexuality |||||||||||||||||||| 90%
Peter pan complex || 10%
Histrionic |||||||||||| 50%
Vanity || 10%
Artistic |||||||||||||||||||| 90%
Hedonism |||||||||||||||||||| 90%
Physical fitness |||||| 30%
Religious || 10%
Paranoia || 10%
Hypersensitivity |||||||||||||||||||| 90%
Indie |||||||||||| 50%


*Stability* results were very high which suggests you are extremely relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.

*Orderliness* results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly organized, reliable, neat, and hard working at the expense of flexibility, efficiency, spontaneity, and fun.

*Extraversion* results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and secretive.

*trait snapshot:*
secretive, organized, clean, rarely worries, solitary, high self control, dislikes large parties, prefers organized to unpredictable, prudent, observer, tough, self reliant, very good at saving money, introverted, perfectionist, mind over heart, not controlling of others, hard working, confident, resolute, solitary, does not make friends easily, finisher, does not like to stand out, very practical, intellectual, unsympathetic at times, honest, respects authority, follows the rules, cautious



================================================== ==========


*John11*

Extraversion |||||||||||||| 56% 
Stability |||||| 23% 
Orderliness |||||| 30% 
Accommodation |||||||||||||||| 63% 
Intellectual |||||| 30% 
Interdependence |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Mystical |||||| 30% 
Materialism |||||||||||| 50% 
Narcissism |||||||||| 40% 
Adventurousness |||| 20% 
Work ethic |||||||||| 40% 
Conflict seeking |||| 20% 
Need to dominate |||||| 30% 
Romantic |||||||||||||| 60% 
Avoidant |||||| 30% 
Anti-authority |||||||||||||||||| 80% 

Wealth |||||||||||| 50% 
Dependency |||||||||||||||||| 80% 
Change averse |||||||||| 40% 
Cautiousness |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Individuality |||||||||||| 50% 
Sexuality |||||||||||||| 60% 
Peter pan complex |||||||||||||| 60% 
Histrionic |||||| 30% 
Vanity |||||||||||| 50% 
Artistic |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Hedonism |||||||||||||| 60% 
Physical fitness |||||||||||| 50% 
Religious || 10% 
Paranoia |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Hypersensitivity |||||| 23% 
Indie |||||||||||| 50% 

*Stability* results were low which suggests you are very worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious. 

*Orderliness* results were low which suggests you are overly flexible, improvised, and fun seeking at the expense too often of reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment. 

*Extraversion* results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting at the expense of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity. 

*trait snapshot:*
messy, irritable, depressed, fragile, worrying, emotionally sensitive, does not like to lead, phobic, weird, suspicious, low self control, paranoid, frequently second guesses self, dependent, unproductive, introverted, weak, strange, unassertive, submissive, familiar with the dark side of life, feels invisible, rash, vain, anti-authority, heart over mind, low self concept, disorganized, not good at saving money, avoidant, daydreamer, unadventurous 



================================================== ==========


*narnia*

Extraversion |||||||||||| 43% 
Stability |||||| 30% 
Orderliness |||||||||||| 43% 
Accommodation |||||||||||||||||||| 83% 
Intellectual |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Interdependence |||||| 30% 
Mystical |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Materialism |||||| 30% 
Narcissism |||||| 30% 
Adventurousness |||||| 30% 
Work ethic |||||||||||| 50% 
Conflict seeking |||||| 30% 
Need to dominate |||||||||| 40% 
Romantic |||||||||||||| 60% 
Avoidant |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Anti-authority |||||||||||||||||| 80% 

Wealth |||||||||||||| 60% 
Dependency |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Change averse |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Cautiousness |||||||||| 40% 
Individuality |||||||||||| 50% 
Sexuality |||||||||| 40% 
Peter pan complex |||||||||||| 50% 
Histrionic |||| 20% 
Vanity |||||||||||| 50% 
Artistic |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Hedonism |||||| 30% 
Physical fitness |||||| 30% 
Religious |||||||||||| 50% 
Paranoia |||||| 30% 
Hypersensitivity |||||| 30% 
Indie |||||||||||| 50% 

*Stability* results were low which suggests you are very worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious. 

*Orderliness* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly flexible, improvised, and fun seeking at the expense of reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment. 

*Extraversion* results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and secretive. 

*trait snapshot:*
paranoid tendencies, irritable, anxious, fidgety, dependent, worrying, emotionally sensitive, prone to regret, depressed, second guesses self, somewhat fragile, dislikes change, prefers organized to unpredictable, suspicious, phobic, craves attention, not a risk taker, low self control, very sensitive to criticism, unadventurous, does not make friends easily, defensive, obsessive, low self esteem 



================================================== ==========


*RainAndWind*

Extraversion 56%
Stability 16%
Orderliness 10%
Accommodation 56%
Intellectual 50%
Interdependence 70%
Mystical 10%
Materialism 50%
Narcissism 20%
Adventurousness 20%
Work ethic 20%
Conflict seeking 30%
Need to dominate 20%
Romantic 70%
Avoidant 20%
Anti-authority 90%

Wealth 40%
Dependency 50%
Change averse 50%
Cautiousness 20%
Individuality 60%
Sexuality 80%
Peter Pan complex 30%
Histrionic 50%
Vanity 40%
Artistic 40%
Hedonism 80%
Physical fitness 10%
Religious 10%
Paranoia 30%
Hypersensitivity 16%
Indie 90% 

*Stability* results were low which suggests you are very worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious. 

*Orderliness* results were low which suggests you are overly flexible, improvised, and fun seeking at the expense too often of reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment. 

*Extraversion* results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting at the expense of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity. 



================================================== ==========


*Olgaki82*

Extraversion || 10% 
Stability |||||| 23% 
Orderliness || 10% 
Accommodation |||||| 30% 
Intellectual || 10% 
Interdependence || 10% 
Mystical |||||||||||||||||||| 90% 
Materialism |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Narcissism |||||||||||| 50% 
Adventurousness |||||||||||||||||| 80% 
Work ethic |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Conflict seeking |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Need to dominate |||||||||||||| 60% 
Romantic |||||||||||| 50% 
Avoidant |||||||||||||||||||| 90% 
Anti-authority |||||||||||||||| 70% 

Wealth |||||||||||||| 60% 
Dependency |||||||||||| 50% 
Change averse |||||||||||||| 60% 
Cautiousness |||||||||| 40% 
Individuality |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Sexuality |||||||||||||||||||| 90% 
Peter pan complex |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Histrionic |||||||||||||| 60% 
Vanity |||||||||||||| 60% 
Artistic |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Hedonism |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Physical fitness |||||| 30% 
Religious || 10% 
Paranoia |||||||||||||||||| 80% 
Hypersensitivity |||||| 23% 
Indie |||||||||||| 50% 

*Stability* results were low which suggests you are very worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious. 

*Orderliness* results were low which suggests you are overly flexible, improvised, and fun seeking at the expense too often of reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment. 

*Extraversion* results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and secretive. 



================================================== ==========


*claire*

Extraversion |||||||||||||||||| 76%
Stability |||||||||||| 50%
Orderliness |||||||||||||||| 63%
Accommodation |||||||||||| 50%
Intellectual |||||||||| 40%
Interdependence |||||||||||||||||||| 90%
Mystical || 10%
Materialism |||||||||||||| 60%
Narcissism |||||||||| 40%
Adventurousness |||||| 30%
Work ethic |||||| 30%
Conflict seeking || 10%
Need to dominate || 10%
Romantic |||||||||||||||| 70%
Avoidant || 10%
Anti-authority |||||||||||||||||| 80%

Wealth |||| 20%
Dependency |||||||||||| 50%
Change averse |||||||||| 40%
Cautiousness |||||||||||||||||| 80%
Individuality |||||||||||||| 60%
Sexuality |||||||||||||||||| 80%
Peter pan complex |||||| 30%
Histrionic |||||||||| 40%
Vanity |||||||||| 40%
Artistic |||||||||||| 50%
Hedonism || 10%
Physical fitness |||||||||||||||||||| 90%
Religious |||||||||||| 50%
Paranoia || 10%
Hypersensitivity |||||||||||| 50%
Indie |||||||||||||||||||| 90% 

*Stability*

*Orderliness* results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly organized, reliable, neat, and hard working at the expense of flexibility, efficiency, spontaneity, and fun.

*Extraversion* results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and secretive.



================================================== ==========


*PETRAN*

Extraversion |||||||||||||||||| 76% 
Stability |||||||||||||||| 63% 
Orderliness |||||||||||| 43% 
Accommodation |||||||||||| 50% 
Intellectual |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Interdependence || 10% 
Mystical |||| 20% 
Materialism |||||||||||||| 60% 
Narcissism |||||||||||||| 60% 
Adventurousness |||||||||| 40% 
Work ethic |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Conflict seeking |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Need to dominate |||||||||||||| 60% 
Romantic |||||| 30% 
Avoidant |||| 20% 
Anti-authority |||||||||||| 50% 

Wealth |||||||||| 40% 
Dependency |||||||||| 40% 
Change averse |||||||||| 40% 
Cautiousness |||||||||| 40% 
Individuality |||||||||||| 50% 
Sexuality |||||||||||||||||| 80% 
Peter pan complex |||||||||| 40% 
Histrionic |||||||||| 40% 
Vanity |||||||||| 40% 
Artistic |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Hedonism |||||||||||| 50% 
Physical fitness |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Religious || 10% 
Paranoia |||||| 30% 
Hypersensitivity |||||||||||||||| 63% 
Indie |||||||||||||||| 70% 

*Stability* results were moderately high which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic. 

*Orderliness* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly flexible, improvised, and fun seeking at the expense of reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment. 

*Extraversion* Extraversion results were high which suggests you are overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting at the expense too often of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity.

*trait snapshot:*
social, outgoing, worry free, optimistic, upbeat, tough, likes large parties, makes friends easily, rarely irritated, open, enjoys leadership, trusting, dominant, thrill seeker, strong, does not like to be alone, assertive, mind over heart, confident, controlling, feels desirable, likes the spotlight, loves food, social chameleon, hard working, concerned about others 



================================================== ==========


*elena72*

Extraversion |||||||||||| 50% 
Stability |||||||||||||| 56% 
Orderliness |||||||||||||| 56% 
Accommodation |||||||||||||| 56% 
Intellectual |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Interdependence |||| 20% 
Mystical |||||| 30% 
Materialism |||||||||||||| 60% 
Narcissism |||||||||||||| 60% 
Adventurousness |||||||||||||| 60% 
Work ethic |||||||||||| 50% 
Conflict seeking |||||||||||| 50% 
Need to dominate |||||| 30% 
Romantic |||||||||||||||||| 80% 
Avoidant |||| 20% 
Anti-authority |||||||||||||||||||| 90% 

Wealth |||||||||||| 50% 
Dependency |||| 20% 
Change averse || 10% 
Cautiousness |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Individuality |||||||||||||||||||| 90% 
Sexuality |||||||||||||||||| 80% 
Peter pan complex |||||||||| 40% 
Histrionic |||||||||| 40% 
Vanity |||||| 30% 
Artistic |||||||||||||| 60% 
Hedonism |||||||||||||| 60% 
Physical fitness |||||||||||| 50% 
Religious |||||| 30% 
Paranoia |||||| 30% 
Hypersensitivity |||||||||||||| 56% 
Indie |||||| 30% 

*Stability* results were moderately high which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic. 

*Orderliness* results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly organized, reliable, neat, and hard working at the expense of flexibility, efficiency, spontaneity, and fun. 

*Extraversion* results were medium which suggests you are moderately talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting. 

*trait snapshot:*
changeable, in the middle, suspicious, somewhat traditional, dislikes chaos, down to earth, group oriented, practical... you scored in the middle on the overall factors of this test. 



================================================== ==========


*Lou!..*

Extraversion |||||||||||| 50%
Stability |||||||||||||| 56%
Orderliness |||||||||| 36%
Accommodation |||||||||||| 43%
Intellectual |||||||||||||||| 70%
Interdependence |||||||||||| 50%
Mystical |||||||||||| 50%
Materialism |||||| 30%
Narcissism |||||||||||||||| 70%
Adventurousness |||||||||| 40%
Work ethic |||||||||||||||||| 80%
Conflict seeking |||||||||||| 50%
Need to dominate |||| 20%
Romantic || 10%
Avoidant |||||||||||||||| 70%
Anti-authority |||||||||||||||||||| 90%

Wealth |||||||||||||| 60%
Dependency |||||| 30%
Change averse |||||| 30%
Cautiousness |||||||||||| 50%
Individuality |||||||||||||||| 70%
Sexuality |||||||||||||| 60%
Peter pan complex || 10%
Histrionic || 10%
Vanity |||||| 30%
Artistic |||| 20%
Hedonism |||||||||||| 50%
Physical fitness || 10%
Religious |||| 20%
Paranoia |||||||||||| 50%
Hypersensitivity |||||||||||||| 56%
Indie |||||| 30%

*Stability* results were moderately high which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.

*Orderliness* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly flexible, improvised, and fun seeking at the expense of reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment.

*Extraversion* results were medium which suggests you are moderately talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting. 



================================================== ==========


*janet*

Extraversion |||||||||| 36% 
Stability |||||||||||||||||| 76% 
Orderliness |||||||||||||| 56% 
Accommodation || 10% 
Intellectual |||||||||||| 50% 
Interdependence |||||| 30% 
Mystical |||||||||||| 50% 
Materialism |||||||||||| 50% 
Narcissism |||||||||||| 50% 
Adventurousness |||||||||||| 50% 
Work ethic |||||||||||||||||||| 90% 
Conflict seeking |||||| 30% 
Need to dominate |||||||||||| 50% 
Romantic |||||||||||||||||||| 90% 
Avoidant |||||||||||||||||||| 90% 
Anti-authority |||||||||||||||||||| 90% 

Wealth |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Dependency |||||||||||| 50% 
Change averse || 10% 
Cautiousness |||||||||||| 50% 
Individuality |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Sexuality |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Peter pan complex |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Histrionic |||||||||||||||||| 80% 
Vanity |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Artistic |||||||||||| 50% 
Hedonism || 10% 
Physical fitness |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Religious |||||| 30% 
Paranoia |||||||||||| 50% 
Hypersensitivity |||||||||||||||||| 76% 
Indie || 10%

*Stability* results were high which suggests you are very relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.. 

*Orderliness* results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly organized, reliable, neat, and hard working at the expense of flexibility, efficiency, spontaneity, and fun. 

*Extraversion* results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and secretive. 

*trait snapshot:*
introverted, secretive, reclusive, tough, non social, observer, fearless, solitary, libertarian, detached, does not like to lead, outsider, abides the rules, mind over heart, good at saving money, does not like to stand out, does not make friends easily, self sufficient, not aggressive, likes the unknown, unconcerned with external opinion, strong, abstract, independent, very intellectual, analytical, high self control 



================================================== ==========


*justme*

Extraversion |||| 16%
Stability |||||||||||||||||| 76%
Orderliness |||||||||| 36%
Accommodation |||||||||||||||| 63%
Intellectual |||||| 30%
Interdependence |||||||||||| 50%
Mystical |||||||||| 40%
Materialism |||||||||||||||||| 80%
Narcissism |||||||||||| 50%
Adventurousness |||||||||||| 50%
Work ethic || 10%
Conflict seeking || 10%
Need to dominate |||| 20%
Romantic |||||||||||||| 60%
Avoidant |||||||||||||| 60%
Anti-authority |||||||||||| 50%

Wealth |||||||||| 40%
Dependency |||||||||||||||| 70%
Change averse |||||||||| 40%
Cautiousness |||||||||||| 50%
Individuality |||||| 30%
Sexuality |||||||||||||||||| 80%
Peter pan complex || 10%
Histrionic |||||| 30%
Vanity |||||||||||||||| 70%
Artistic || 10%
Hedonism |||||||||||| 50%
Physical fitness |||||||||||| 50%
Religious |||||| 30%
Paranoia || 10%
Hypersensitivity |||||||||||||||||| 76%
Indie |||||||||||| 50%

*Stability* results were high which suggests you are very relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.. 

*Orderliness* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly flexible, improvised, and fun seeking at the expense of reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment. 

*Extraversion* results were very low which suggests you are extremely reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and secretive. 

*trait snapshot:*
secretive, reclusive, messy, disorganized, introverted, unassertive, rarely worries, dislikes large parties, does not like to fit in, does not need to control others, solitary, ambivalent about chaos, tough, leisurely, does not respect authority, not aggressive, observer, abstract, impractical, dislikes leadership, daydreamer, bizarre, does not make friends easily, not a perfectionist, suspicious, rarely irritated, strong physical instincts, unsympathetic at times, risk taker, submissive, weird, sarcastic, strange



================================================== ==========


*dora-agxos*

Extraversion |||||| 30%
Stability |||||||||||||| 56%
Orderliness |||||||||||| 43%
Accommodation |||||||||||||||| 63%
Intellectual |||||||||||||| 60%
Interdependence |||||||||| 40%
Mystical |||||||||||||||||||| 90%
Materialism |||||||||||| 50%
Narcissism || 10%
Adventurousness |||||| 30%
Work ethic |||||||||||| 50%
Conflict seeking |||||||||||| 50%
Need to dominate |||| 20%
Romantic |||||||||||||||| 70%
Avoidant || 10%
Anti-authority |||||||||||||||||||| 90%

Wealth || 10%
Dependency |||||||||| 40%
Change averse |||||| 30%
Cautiousness |||||||||||| 50%
Individuality |||| 20%
Sexuality |||||||||||||| 60%
Peter pan complex |||||||||||||| 60%
Histrionic |||| 20%
Vanity |||||||||| 40%
Artistic || 10%
Hedonism |||||||||||||||| 70%
Physical fitness |||| 20%
Religious |||||||||| 40%
Paranoia |||||||||| 40%
Hypersensitivity |||||||||||||| 56%
Indie || 10% 

*Stability* results were moderately high which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.

*Orderliness* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly flexible, improvised, and fun seeking at the expense of reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment. 

*Extraversion* results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and secretive. 



================================================== ==========


*zouzounitsaaa*

Extraversion |||||||||||||||||||| 83% 
Stability |||||||||||| 43% 
Orderliness |||||||||||||| 56% 
Accommodation |||||||||||| 43% 
Intellectual |||||||||||| 50% 
Interdependence |||||||||||||||||||| 90% 
Mystical |||||| 30% 
Materialism |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Narcissism |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Adventurousness |||||||||||| 50% 
Work ethic |||||||||||||||||| 80% 
Conflict seeking |||||||||||||| 60% 
Need to dominate |||||||||||||| 60% 
Romantic |||||||||||||||||| 80% 
Avoidant || 10% 
Anti-authority |||||||||||||| 60% 

Wealth |||||||||||||| 60% 
Dependency |||||||||||||| 60% 
Change averse |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Cautiousness |||||||||| 40% 
Individuality |||||||||||| 50% 
Sexuality |||||||||||||| 60% 
Peter pan complex |||||||||||| 50% 
Histrionic |||||||||||| 50% 
Vanity |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Artistic |||||||||| 40% 
Hedonism |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Physical fitness |||| 20% 
Religious |||||||||||||||||||| 90% 
Paranoia |||||||||| 40% 
Hypersensitivity |||||||||||| 43% 
Indie || 10% 

*Stability* results were moderately low which suggests you are worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious. 

*Orderliness* results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly organized, reliable, neat, and hard working at the expense of flexibility, efficiency, spontaneity, and fun. 

*Extraversion* results were high which suggests you are overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting at the expense too often of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity. 

*trait snapshot:*
expressive, open, self revealing, loves large parties, loud, social, outgoing, does not like social isolation, assertive, social chameleon, positive, always busy, likes to fit in, likes to stand out, enjoys leadership, brutally honest, trusting, optimistic, desires attention, dominant, aggressive, attachment prone, wants to be understood, realistic



================================================== ==========

================================================== ==========

----------


## krino

οντως πολυ μεγαλο....
το παζαρευα μια ωρα και,
απλα ημουν χαλαρος και το συνεχισα μεχρι τερμα.





Extraversion |||||||||| 36%
Stability |||||||||||||||||||| 90%
Orderliness |||||||||||||||| 63%
Accommodation |||||||||||| 50%
Intellectual |||||||||||||||||||| 90%
Interdependence || 10%
Mystical |||||| 30%
Materialism || 10%
Narcissism |||||||||||| 50%
Adventurousness |||||||||||||||||||| 90%
Work ethic || 10%
Conflict seeking |||||||||||||||||||| 90%
Need to dominate |||||||||||| 50%
Romantic |||||||||||||||| 70%
Avoidant |||||||||||| 50%
Anti-authority |||||||||||| 50%

Wealth || 10%
Dependency || 10%
Change averse || 10%
Cautiousness |||||||||||||||||||| 90%
Individuality |||||||||||||||||||| 90%
Sexuality |||||||||||||||||||| 90%
Peter pan complex || 10%
Histrionic |||||||||||| 50%
Vanity || 10%
Artistic |||||||||||||||||||| 90%
Hedonism |||||||||||||||||||| 90%
Physical fitness |||||| 30%
Religious || 10%
Paranoia || 10%
Hypersensitivity |||||||||||||||||||| 90%
Indie |||||||||||| 50%




Stability results were very high which suggests you are extremely relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.

Orderliness results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly organized, reliable, neat, and hard working at the expense of flexibility, efficiency, spontaneity, and fun.

Extraversion results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and secretive.




trait snapshot:
secretive, organized, clean, rarely worries, solitary, high self control, dislikes large parties, prefers organized to unpredictable, prudent, observer, tough, self reliant, very good at saving money, introverted, perfectionist, mind over heart, not controlling of others, hard working, confident, resolute, solitary, does not make friends easily, finisher, does not like to stand out, very practical, intellectual, unsympathetic at times, honest, respects authority, follows the rules, cautious




αλλα αυτα τεστ, τα βρισκω πολυ σχετικα.
Δεν νομιζω οτι εμφανιζουν εμενα....

----------


## John11

Extraversion |||||||||||||| 56% 
Stability |||||| 23% 
Orderliness |||||| 30% 
Accommodation |||||||||||||||| 63% 
Intellectual |||||| 30% 
Interdependence |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Mystical |||||| 30% 
Materialism |||||||||||| 50% 
Narcissism |||||||||| 40% 
Adventurousness |||| 20% 
Work ethic |||||||||| 40% 
Conflict seeking |||| 20% 
Need to dominate |||||| 30% 
Romantic |||||||||||||| 60% 
Avoidant |||||| 30% 
Anti-authority |||||||||||||||||| 80% 


Wealth |||||||||||| 50% 
Dependency |||||||||||||||||| 80% 
Change averse |||||||||| 40% 
Cautiousness |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Individuality |||||||||||| 50% 
Sexuality |||||||||||||| 60% 
Peter pan complex |||||||||||||| 60% 
Histrionic |||||| 30% 
Vanity |||||||||||| 50% 
Artistic |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Hedonism |||||||||||||| 60% 
Physical fitness |||||||||||| 50% 
Religious || 10% 
Paranoia |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Hypersensitivity |||||| 23% 
Indie |||||||||||| 50% 


*Stability* results were low which suggests you are very worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious. 

*Orderliness* results were low which suggests you are overly flexible, improvised, and fun seeking at the expense too often of reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment. 

*Extraversion* results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting at the expense of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity. 


*trait snapshot:*
messy, irritable, depressed, fragile, worrying, emotionally sensitive, does not like to lead, phobic, weird, suspicious, low self control, paranoid, frequently second guesses self, dependent, unproductive, introverted, weak, strange, unassertive, submissive, familiar with the dark side of life, feels invisible, rash, vain, anti-authority, heart over mind, low self concept, disorganized, not good at saving money, avoidant, daydreamer, unadventurous

----------


## narnia

Αν και τα αγγλικά μου είχαν κενά το κατάφερα:

Advanced Global Personality Test Results

Extraversion |||||||||||| 43% 
Stability |||||| 30% 
Orderliness |||||||||||| 43% 
Accommodation |||||||||||||||||||| 83% 
Intellectual |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Interdependence |||||| 30% 
Mystical |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Materialism |||||| 30% 
Narcissism |||||| 30% 
Adventurousness |||||| 30% 
Work ethic |||||||||||| 50% 
Conflict seeking |||||| 30% 
Need to dominate |||||||||| 40% 
Romantic |||||||||||||| 60% 
Avoidant |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Anti-authority |||||||||||||||||| 80% 
Wealth |||||||||||||| 60% 
Dependency |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Change averse |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Cautiousness |||||||||| 40% 
Individuality |||||||||||| 50% 
Sexuality |||||||||| 40% 
Peter pan complex |||||||||||| 50% 
Histrionic |||| 20% 
Vanity |||||||||||| 50% 
Artistic |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Hedonism |||||| 30% 
Physical fitness |||||| 30% 
Religious |||||||||||| 50% 
Paranoia |||||| 30% 
Hypersensitivity |||||| 30% 
Indie |||||||||||| 50% 

(the hyperlinks above contain personality descriptions for each trait)


Stability results were low which suggests you are very worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious. 

Orderliness results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly flexible, improvised, and fun seeking at the expense of reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment. 

Extraversion results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and secretive. 


trait snapshot:

paranoid tendencies, irritable, anxious, fidgety, dependent, worrying, emotionally sensitive, prone to regret, depressed, second guesses self, somewhat fragile, dislikes change, prefers organized to unpredictable, suspicious, phobic, craves attention, not a risk taker, low self control, very sensitive to criticism, unadventurous, does not make friends easily, defensive, obsessive, low self esteem

----------


## RainAndWind

Extraversion 56%
Stability 16%
Orderliness 10%
Accommodation 56%
Intellectual 50%
Interdependence 70%
Mystical 10%
Materialism 50%
Narcissism 20%
Adventurousness 20%
Work ethic 20%
Conflict seeking 30%
Need to dominate 20%
Romantic 70%
Avoidant 20%
Anti-authority 90%

Wealth 40%
Dependency 50%
Change averse 50%
Cautiousness 20%
Individuality 60%
Sexuality 80%
Peter Pan complex 30%
Histrionic 50%
Vanity 40%
Artistic 40%
Hedonism 80%
Physical fitness 10%
Religious 10%
Paranoia 30%
Hypersensitivity 16%
Indie 90%

----------


## Χάιντι

Παρατήρηση:

Τελικά Κρίνο έχεις το μικρότερο ποσοστό παράνοιας.

----------


## krino

γιατι εδειχνα παρανοικος?

:D

----------


## Χάιντι

όχι, αλλά εσύ λες ότι οι φίλοι σου σε λένε σχιζοφρενή άρα σε αυτούς δείχνεις κάτι που δεν είσαι

----------


## John11

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Extraversion 56%


Έχεις ακόμα τη σελίδα του τεστ ανοιχτή; Αν όχι, μπορείς να πας με backspace ή με το κουμπί back πίσω στα αποτελέσματα του τεστ; Αν κάποιο από αυτά είναι δυνατόν, γίνεται να κάνεις copy όλα τα δεδομένα; Tα αποτελέσματα με κείμενο στο τέλος (stability, ..., trait snapshot);

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by janet_
> όχι, αλλά εσύ λες ότι οι φίλοι σου σε λένε σχιζοφρενή άρα σε αυτούς δείχνεις κάτι που δεν είσαι



κοσμητικα επιθετα μου εχουν κολλησει διαφορα \"φιλαρακια\" απο εδω μεσα, μην μπερδευομαστε.
Και σορρυ αλλα το να δινω σημασια σε λογια ανθρωπων μιας οθονης, δεν μου περισευει.

Οι φιλοι μου, που με ξερουν εδω και δεκαετιες,
δεν χρειαζονται καμια επιπλεον γνωση για το ποιος ειμαι.


Οσον αφορα το εδω μεσα,
οτι ακριβως γραφω, ειναι αυτο που ακριβως ειμαι.
Ωστοσο αυτο σε καθε μυαλο μπορει να ερμηνευθει οπως τον βολευει, και παλι δεν μπαινω σε τετοιες λογικες.

----------


## RainAndWind

> _Originally posted by John11_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Extraversion 56%
> 
> 
> Έχεις ακόμα τη σελίδα του τεστ ανοιχτή; Αν όχι, μπορείς να πας με backspace ή με το κουμπί back πίσω στα αποτελέσματα του τεστ; Αν κάποιο από αυτά είναι δυνατόν, γίνεται να κάνεις copy όλα τα δεδομένα; Tα αποτελέσματα με κείμενο στο τέλος (stability, ..., trait snapshot);


Δε σημείωσα trait snapshots,απλά τα διάβασα,κάποια ήταν όντως έτσι,άλλα δε με χαρακτήριζαν.Κάποια όπως messy,disorganized και not good at saving money που θυμάμαι,εντελώς εγώ.Μεγάλο θέμα έχω εκεί,σχεδόν παραλυτικό(κάπου τό\'χω ξαναγράψει).Αυτό δουλεύω με ψυχολόγο,να δω πόσο πατάνε σε φόβους,σε βιώματα(μητέρα obsessive compulsive hoarder),και πώς να τα αλλάξω(ζόρια)λολ.
Θεωρώ πως δεν είναι απόλυτα αυτά,μπορεί να εκφράζουν συγκεκριμένη εποχή σου,κάποια όμως είναι εκφάνσεις χαρακτηριστικές της προσωπικότητας.Θα δοκιμάσω να το ξανακάνω σε άλλη περίοδο,να τσεκάρω αν θα παίξουν τα ίδια.

----------


## Lou!

τζονυ βλεπω το φαγαμε το ρεινακι σε ναρκισσισμο? ;)

καλα, μαλλον το τεστ θα φταιει, εδω εβγαλε τον κρινο σχεδον εσωστρεφη!!! :o

----------


## krino

εμμμ ολα αυτα τα τεστ καπου χανουν....
αν το δεις στη πλακα (οπως το ειδα εγω) εχει καλως.

----------


## Ακροβατης

Extraversion || 10% 
Stability |||||| 23% 
Orderliness || 10% 
Accommodation |||||| 30% 
Intellectual || 10% 
Interdependence || 10% 
Mystical |||||||||||||||||||| 90% 
Materialism |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Narcissism |||||||||||| 50% 
Adventurousness |||||||||||||||||| 80% 
Work ethic |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Conflict seeking |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Need to dominate |||||||||||||| 60% 
Romantic |||||||||||| 50% 
Avoidant |||||||||||||||||||| 90% 
Anti-authority |||||||||||||||| 70% 

Wealth |||||||||||||| 60% 
Dependency |||||||||||| 50% 
Change averse |||||||||||||| 60% 
Cautiousness |||||||||| 40% 
Individuality |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Sexuality |||||||||||||||||||| 90% 
Peter pan complex |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Histrionic |||||||||||||| 60% 
Vanity |||||||||||||| 60% 
Artistic |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Hedonism |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Physical fitness |||||| 30% 
Religious || 10% 
Paranoia |||||||||||||||||| 80% 
Hypersensitivity |||||| 23% 
Indie |||||||||||| 50%

----------


## PETRAN

Στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι είναι το Minnesota Personality Inventory στο ιντερνετ, αλλά μετά κατάλαβα όταν είδα διαστάσεις όπως \"wealth\" (τι είναι role playing game!? Ας βάλουν \"hit points\", \"strength\" και \"armor class\"!), \"vanity\", \"peter pan complex\" και \"indie\" λολολ



Εγώ σίγουρα θα είμαι και πολύ \"indie\" όπως και \"underground\" αλλά \"underground\", \"experimental\" και \"alternative\" δεν έχει :(

----------


## John11

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> τζονυ βλεπω το φαγαμε το ρεινακι σε ναρκισσισμο? ;)


Aυτό το παρατήρησα. Και θέλω να ζητήσω συγνώμη δημόσια από την RainAndWind. Γιατί όσο και να θέλει κάποιος να απαντήσει διαφορετικά, όσο και να μην απαντά σωστά, όσο και να φταίει το τεστ, δεν θα ήταν 20%. 10% είναι το ελάχιστο που μπορεί να δώσει το τεστ. Ελπίζω να μην τα άλλαξε η Rain ;-)

Δεν πιστεύω ότι ένα τεστ μπορεί να δώσει σωστά αποτελέσματα. Γι\' αυτο δεν κοιτώ αναλυτικά, κοιτώ μόνο αυτά που θα δείξουν 90%, 80%, μια ματιά στα 70% ή αυτά με 10%, 20%, μια ματιά στα 30%. Έτσι αυτά που \"ξεφεύγουν\" από το μέσο όρο. Όχι βέβαια ότι σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να είμαστε στο μέσο όρο! Και πάντα με μεγάλη επιφυλλακτικότητα.

Αν παρατηρήσεις ο Krino έδωσε ακραίες απαντήσεις (μπορεί κάποιος να επιλέγει περισσότερο το \"very accurate\" από το \"most accurate\". Δεν είναι τυχαία τα 90-αρια του λοιπόν. Eγώ για παράδειγμα απαντώ μετριοπαθώς (σπάνια τα ακραία).


&gt; καλα, μαλλον το τεστ θα φταιει, εδω εβγαλε τον κρινο σχεδον εσωστρεφη!!! :o 

&gt; εμμμ ολα αυτα τα τεστ καπου χανουν....

Φυσικά και χάνουν αυτά τα τεστ.

Εσωστρεφής δεν είναι απαραίτητα αυτός που δεν θέλει να βρίσκεται μέσα σε κόσμο, να είναι στο κέντρο της παρέας, κλπ. Αν επηρεάζει το πόσο θέλει κανείς να βρίσκεται στο κέντρο του κόσμου. Εσωστρέφεια κυρίως είναι όταν έχεις πρόβλημα αν το λες ή αν αποσύρεσαι για να το αντιμετωπίσεις. Και η έκφραση των συναισθημάτων. Υπάρχει δηλαδή περίπτωση κάποιος να είναι συνεχώς σε παρέα να λέει πολλά, κλπ, κλπ αλλά να είναι εσωστρεφής.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extraversion_and_introversion
*They tend to think out loud and cannot solve things in their heads as well as introverts.* However, it should not necessarily be assumed that just because one has many friends that they are an extravert. Introverts, in contrast, tend to be more reserved, less outgoing, and less sociable. They are not necessarily loners but they tend to have smaller circles of friends. Introverts have an easier time solving things inside their head without help. Introversion does not describe social discomfort but rather social preference. An introvert may not be shy at all but may merely prefer non social or less social activities.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by John11_
> Αν παρατηρήσεις ο Krino έδωσε ακραίες απαντήσεις (μπορεί κάποιος να επιλέγει περισσότερο το \"very accurate\" από το \"most accurate\". Δεν είναι τυχαία τα 90-αρια του λοιπόν. Eγώ για παράδειγμα απαντώ μετριοπαθώς (σπάνια τα ακραία).




αφου ειμαι ακραιος τι να απαντησω?
:o

----------


## claire

Extraversion |||||||||||||||||| 76%
Stability |||||||||||| 50%
Orderliness |||||||||||||||| 63%
Accommodation |||||||||||| 50%
Intellectual |||||||||| 40%
Interdependence |||||||||||||||||||| 90%
Mystical || 10%
Materialism |||||||||||||| 60%
Narcissism |||||||||| 40%
Adventurousness |||||| 30%
Work ethic |||||| 30%
Conflict seeking || 10%
Need to dominate || 10%
Romantic |||||||||||||||| 70%
Avoidant || 10%
Anti-authority |||||||||||||||||| 80%

Wealth |||| 20%
Dependency |||||||||||| 50%
Change averse |||||||||| 40%
Cautiousness |||||||||||||||||| 80%
Individuality |||||||||||||| 60%
Sexuality |||||||||||||||||| 80%
Peter pan complex |||||| 30%
Histrionic |||||||||| 40%
Vanity |||||||||| 40%
Artistic |||||||||||| 50%
Hedonism || 10%
Physical fitness |||||||||||||||||||| 90%
Religious |||||||||||| 50%
Paranoia || 10%
Hypersensitivity |||||||||||| 50%
Indie |||||||||||||||||||| 90%

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by claire_
> Extraversion |||||||||||||||||| 76%
> Stability |||||||||||| 50%
> Orderliness |||||||||||||||| 63%
> Accommodation |||||||||||| 50%
> Intellectual |||||||||| 40%
> Interdependence |||||||||||||||||||| 90%
> Mystical || 10%
> Materialism |||||||||||||| 60%
> ...



Sexy!

----------


## claire

το indie ξέρεις πως βγαίνει? έχει ερώτηση \"σας αρέσουν οι pixies?\" :D

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by claire_
> το indie ξέρεις πως βγαίνει? έχει ερώτηση \"σας αρέσουν οι pixies?\" :D



Lol μάλλον! χαχαχα


Τι τεστ θεε μου!


Σε μια άλλη ερώτηση το \"status quo\" το γράφει \"statis quo\" :P

----------


## PETRAN

Extraversion |||||||||||||||||| 76% 
Stability |||||||||||||||| 63% 
Orderliness |||||||||||| 43% 
Accommodation |||||||||||| 50% 
Intellectual |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Interdependence || 10% 
Mystical |||| 20% 
Materialism |||||||||||||| 60% 
Narcissism |||||||||||||| 60% 
Adventurousness |||||||||| 40% 
Work ethic |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Conflict seeking |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Need to dominate |||||||||||||| 60% 
Romantic |||||| 30% 
Avoidant |||| 20% 
Anti-authority |||||||||||| 50% 

Wealth |||||||||| 40% 
Dependency |||||||||| 40% 
Change averse |||||||||| 40% 
Cautiousness |||||||||| 40% 
Individuality |||||||||||| 50% 
Sexuality |||||||||||||||||| 80% 
Peter pan complex |||||||||| 40% 
Histrionic |||||||||| 40% 
Vanity |||||||||| 40% 
Artistic |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Hedonism |||||||||||| 50% 
Physical fitness |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Religious || 10% 
Paranoia |||||| 30% 
Hypersensitivity |||||||||||||||| 63% 
Indie |||||||||||||||| 70% 


Mine

----------


## elena72

Extraversion |||||||||||| 50% 
Stability |||||||||||||| 56% 
Orderliness |||||||||||||| 56% 
Accommodation |||||||||||||| 56% 
Intellectual |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Interdependence |||| 20% 
Mystical |||||| 30% 
Materialism |||||||||||||| 60% 
Narcissism |||||||||||||| 60% 
Adventurousness |||||||||||||| 60% 
Work ethic |||||||||||| 50% 
Conflict seeking |||||||||||| 50% 
Need to dominate |||||| 30% 
Romantic |||||||||||||||||| 80% 
Avoidant |||| 20% 
Anti-authority |||||||||||||||||||| 90% 
Wealth |||||||||||| 50% 
Dependency |||| 20% 
Change averse || 10% 
Cautiousness |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Individuality |||||||||||||||||||| 90% 
Sexuality |||||||||||||||||| 80% 
Peter pan complex |||||||||| 40% 
Histrionic |||||||||| 40% 
Vanity |||||| 30% 
Artistic |||||||||||||| 60% 
Hedonism |||||||||||||| 60% 
Physical fitness |||||||||||| 50% 
Religious |||||| 30% 
Paranoia |||||| 30% 
Hypersensitivity |||||||||||||| 56% 
Indie |||||| 30% 




Stability results were moderately high which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic. 

Orderliness results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly organized, reliable, neat, and hard working at the expense of flexibility, efficiency, spontaneity, and fun. 

Extraversion results were medium which suggests you are moderately talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting. 


trait snapshot:

changeable, in the middle, suspicious, somewhat traditional, dislikes chaos, down to earth, group oriented, practical... you scored in the middle on the overall factors of this test.

----------


## John11

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Εγώ σίγουρα θα είμαι και πολύ \"indie\"


Tι σημαίνει το Indie στην πραγματικότητα;

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by John11_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Εγώ σίγουρα θα είμαι και πολύ \"indie\"
> 
> 
> Tι σημαίνει το Indie στην πραγματικότητα;



Είναι από το \"Independent\" (\"ανεξάρτητο\") το χρησιμοποιούν για την μουσική (π.χ. \"indie-rock\") για να εκφράσουν μια δουλειά που είναι πιο \"ανεξάρτητη\" δηλαδή \"πειραματική\" , \"εναλλακτική\" κλπ.

----------


## Remedy

αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ
εγω νομιζα οτι εχει να κανει με ινδια και εθνικ :)

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ
> εγω νομιζα οτι εχει να κανει με ινδια και εθνικ :)



Χαχα ναι όλοι έτσι νομίζουν στην αρχή :P



Εγώ είχα \"indie 70%\". Φαντάζεσαι? Να είμαι με χαιμαλιά εκεί, χρυσό σανδάλι, βούλα στο μέτωπο, ...

----------


## RainAndWind

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by John11_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Δε με εκφράζει.Δεν μπορούσε να έχει κατηγορία DIY ethics δηλαδή;λολ:P

John,δεν πειράζει.Ψωμί κι αλάτι.:)Εξάλλου κάποιο επικοινωνιακό λάθος θα οφείλεται και σε μένα,ε;Ι came on too strong.Zητώ κι εγώ συγγνώμη με τη σειρά μου.Να συζητήσουμε για τη ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή σε ανάλογο thread,έχω διαβάσει μέρος από τη δουλειά του Sam Vaknin,εξαιρετική και τόσο ενδοσκοπική(πάσχει ο ίδιος,μιλάει από\"μέσα\").

Μπορεί κάποιος(εσύ?)να δώσει ένα link για το τι σημαίνει κάθε ένα από τα αποτελέσματα,δηλαδή τι σημαίνει ακριβώς romantic 70%και ούτω καθ\'εξής;(έεελεος,πάλι βρωμαντική βγήκα):D:D

----------


## Lou!

Extraversion	||||||||||||	50%
Stability	||||||||||||||	56%
Orderliness	||||||||||	36%
Accommodation	||||||||||||	43%
Intellectual	||||||||||||||||	70%
Interdependence	||||||||||||	50%
Mystical	||||||||||||	50%
Materialism	||||||	30%
Narcissism	||||||||||||||||	70%
Adventurousness	||||||||||	40%
Work ethic	||||||||||||||||||	80%
Conflict seeking	||||||||||||	50%
Need to dominate	||||	20%
Romantic	||	10%
Avoidant	||||||||||||||||	70%
Anti-authority	||||||||||||||||||||	90%

Wealth	||||||||||||||	60%
Dependency	||||||	30%
Change averse	||||||	30%
Cautiousness	||||||||||||	50%
Individuality	||||||||||||||||	70%
Sexuality	||||||||||||||	60%
Peter pan complex	||	10%
Histrionic	||	10%
Vanity	||||||	30%
Artistic	||||	20%
Hedonism	||||||||||||	50%
Physical fitness	||	10%
Religious	||||	20%
Paranoia	||||||||||||	50%
Hypersensitivity	||||||||||||||	56%
Indie	||||||	30%

Stability results were moderately high which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.
Orderliness results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly flexible, improvised, and fun seeking at the expense of reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment.
Extraversion results were medium which suggests you are moderately talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting.

----------


## Χάιντι

Extraversion |||||||||| 36% 
Stability |||||||||||||||||| 76% 
Orderliness |||||||||||||| 56% 
Accommodation || 10% 
Intellectual |||||||||||| 50% 
Interdependence |||||| 30% 
Mystical |||||||||||| 50% 
Materialism |||||||||||| 50% 
Narcissism |||||||||||| 50% 
Adventurousness |||||||||||| 50% 
Work ethic |||||||||||||||||||| 90% 
Conflict seeking |||||| 30% 
Need to dominate |||||||||||| 50% 
Romantic |||||||||||||||||||| 90% 
Avoidant |||||||||||||||||||| 90% 
Anti-authority |||||||||||||||||||| 90% 
Wealth |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Dependency |||||||||||| 50% 
Change averse || 10% 
Cautiousness |||||||||||| 50% 
Individuality |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Sexuality |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Peter pan complex |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Histrionic |||||||||||||||||| 80% 
Vanity |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Artistic |||||||||||| 50% 
Hedonism || 10% 
Physical fitness |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Religious |||||| 30% 
Paranoia |||||||||||| 50% 
Hypersensitivity |||||||||||||||||| 76% 
Indie || 10%
Stability results were high which suggests you are very relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.. 

Orderliness results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly organized, reliable, neat, and hard working at the expense of flexibility, efficiency, spontaneity, and fun. 

Extraversion results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and secretive. 


trait snapshot:

introverted, secretive, reclusive, tough, non social, observer, fearless, solitary, libertarian, detached, does not like to lead, outsider, abides the rules, mind over heart, good at saving money, does not like to stand out, does not make friends easily, self sufficient, not aggressive, likes the unknown, unconcerned with external opinion, strong, abstract, independent, very intellectual, analytical, high self control

----------


## Χάιντι

claire intellectual 40% ? και σε είχα για πιο νοήμων άτομο

ο κρίνο intellectual 90% ουαου!


εγώ intellectual 50% γιατί??:(

ψέμματα λέει εγώ είμαι πανέξυπνη!

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> Work ethic |||||||||||||||| 70% 
> 
> 
> Sexuality |||||||||||||||||||| 90% 
> 
> Indie |||||||||||| 50%


Όλγα sexy, indie, work ethic χαρά στον άντρα που θα σε πάρει!:P

----------


## Χάιντι

Eγώ θα το ξανακάνω δεν μπορεί να με έβγαλε εμένα intellectual 50%!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

τζανετ και εσυ μια χαρα τα χεις ολα στισ σωστες δοσεις,μπραβο!!

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by janet_
> claire intellectual 40% ? και σε είχα για πιο νοήμων άτομο
> 
> ο κρίνο intellectual 90% ουαου!
> 
> 
> εγώ intellectual 50% γιατί??:(
> 
> ψέμματα λέει εγώ είμαι πανέξυπνη!




Το \"intellectual\" δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα και \"intelligent\" :P

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Το \"intellectual\" δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα και \"intelligent\" :P



ναι και τι σημαίνει ακριβώς?:P

----------


## Ακροβατης

την παρανοια που την εχω στα υψη 80 τα εκατο ειναι ανυσηχητικο?;P

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ε δες στο λεξικό βρε τεμπέλα! :P


Και μετά σου λέει \"work ethic\" ψηλό λολ

----------


## Χάιντι

intellectual power n (intelligence, brainpower) ευφυία, νοημοσύνη, πνευματική
intellectual adj (requiring thought) διανοητικός, πνευματικός επίθ. 
intellectual adj (person: intelligent) άτομο διανοούμενος, πνευματικός επίθ. 
intellectual n (person: academic) άτομο: ακαδημαϊκός διανοούμενος ουσ.αρ. 
διανοούμενη ουσ.θηλ.



ωρίστε!!!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ρε παιδι μου....
πως ειμαι εγω?
αυτο.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by janet_
> intellectual power n (intelligence, brainpower) ευφυία, νοημοσύνη, πνευματική
> intellectual adj (requiring thought) διανοητικός, πνευματικός επίθ. 
> intellectual adj (person: intelligent) άτομο διανοούμενος, πνευματικός επίθ. 
> intellectual n (person: academic) άτομο: ακαδημαϊκός διανοούμενος ουσ.αρ. 
> διανοούμενη ουσ.θηλ.




Μπράβο! 


Κατάλαβες την διαφορά τώρα? Μπορεί κάποιος να τον βγάζει \"intellectual\" επειδή απαντάει σε ένα τεστ ότι του αρέσουν \"τα γράμματα\" και τα \"λογικά πράγματα\" αλλά όταν πάει να κάνει ένα κλινικό τεστ νοημοσύνης να σκοράρει σε πλαίσια αυτισμού. Π.χ. ο κρίνο

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> Π.χ. ο κρίνο



ετσι....

:cool:

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by janet_
> intellectual power n (intelligence, brainpower) ευφυία, νοημοσύνη, πνευματική
> intellectual adj (requiring thought) διανοητικός, πνευματικός επίθ. 
> intellectual adj (person: intelligent) άτομο διανοούμενος, πνευματικός επίθ. 
> ...


ωραία να μην έχουμε εμπιστοσύνη στα τεστς δλδ

----------


## Χάιντι

ΧΑΖΑΜΑΡΕΣ που λένε και στο χωριό μου δεν τα πιστεύω εγώ αυτά!!

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> Π.χ. ο κρίνο
> 
> ...




just kidding just kidding :P



Ξέρω ότι έχεις νοημοσύνη


Μέ έναν πιο εναλλακτικό \"indie\" τρόπο

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> Π.χ. ο κρίνο
> 
> ...



Ε, βρε Κρίνο σε έβαλε στο μάτι ο Πετράν!

Πάντως Πετράν ο Κρίνο λόγω του ότι είναι μεγαλύτερος ηλικιακά από σένα και λόγω περισσότερων εμπειριών σίγουρα θα είναι και πιο έξυπνος από σένα πως να το κάνουμε τώρα δηλαδή το λέει και το τεστ!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ωωωωωωω μα τι ευγενικος που εισαι βρε πετραν.....


δηλωνω σκλαβωμενος....

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by janet_
> Ε, βρε Κρίνο σε έβαλε στο μάτι ο Πετράν!
> 
> Πάντως Πετράν ο Κρίνο λόγω του ότι είναι μεγαλύτερος ηλικιακά από σένα και λόγω περισσότερων εμπειριών σίγουρα θα είναι και πιο έξυπνος από σένα πως να το κάνουμε τώρα δηλαδή το λέει και το τεστ!



ο πετραν με εχει σε μεγαλη εκτιμηση,
αλλα η \"πανεπιστημιακη\" του εδρα,
τον αναγκαζει να προστατεψει την επιστημη του....


(πριν το πετραν ειχα ιδιο νταλαβερι με ενα (μαλλον) παπα.
τελικα βαρεθηκε, και ο κυκλος εκλεισε, και την θεση του πηρε ο πετραν. No offence)

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Οκ...τότε ένας 40χρονος με νοητική στέρηση είναι πιο έξυπνος από έναν 30χρονο χωρίς? :P



Δεν έχει σχέση η \"νοημοσύνη\" με την ηλικία. Όχι όλα τα είδη \"νοημοσύνης\" τουλάχιστον. Η νοημοσύνη-σαν δυναμική για νοητικές επεξεργασίες- σταθεροποιείται στο τέλος της εφηβείας. Άλλο νοημοσύνη, άλλο γνώσεις :P

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by janet_
> Ε, βρε Κρίνο σε έβαλε στο μάτι ο Πετράν!
> 
> Πάντως Πετράν ο Κρίνο λόγω του ότι είναι μεγαλύτερος ηλικιακά από σένα και λόγω περισσότερων εμπειριών σίγουρα θα είναι και πιο έξυπνος από σένα πως να το κάνουμε τώρα δηλαδή το λέει και το τεστ!
> ...





Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι \"προστατεύω\" και δεν έχω ιδέα για τι μιλάς!


Όπως καταλαβαίνεις σε κοροιδεύω και σου κάνω πλάκα. Αλλά δυστυχώς επειδή η μοναδική ζωή που έχεις βρίσκεται στο φορουμ νομίζεις ότι παίρνεις μέρος σε πολέμους και αγώνες!


Κρινο poor guy.

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by krino_
> Intellectual |||||||||||||||||||| 90%



το λέει το τεστ !!! είναι πιο έξυπνος ,Πετράν, από σένα

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> Intellectual |||||||||||||||||||| 90%
> 
> 
> ...



λολολ

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



εκεινο που καταλαβαινω ειναι οτι εισαι συμπολεμιστης....
προσεχε γιατι αμα ειμαι κρινο pour guy, τοτε εισαι petran poor guy as well....

:D

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:P

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Εγώ είμαι περιστασιακός βοηθός/flamer του φορουμ! Δεν είμαι full-time όπως εσύ! Α σορρυ... :o


p.s. πάω για ντουζζ :P

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



απο δευτερα αν μπορεις να μεινεις στοι ποδι μου,
γιατι θα ειμαι λιγο οφφ.....


και εγω ξυρισμα.

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Εγώ είμαι περιστασιακός βοηθός/flamer του φορουμ! Δεν είμαι full-time όπως εσύ! Α σορρυ... :o
> 
> 
> p.s. πάω για ντουζζ :P



Και εγώ περιστασιακή είμαι στο φόρουμ!Δεν είμαι full-time!!

p.s. να ξαναέρθεις μην φύγεις

----------


## Χάιντι

πνευματώδης

επίθ α/θ / ουδ πνευματώδης, πνευματώδες=έξυπνος sage
πνευματώδες χιούμορ un humour spirituel

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> Intellectual |||||||||||| 50%



Πού να πας με μισό μυαλό?:(

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> Intellectual	||||||||||||||||	70%


Καλά για σένα το είχα καταλάβει !!!


..........θα το ξανακάνω το τεστ αμαν πια!

----------


## krino

αμα το ξανακανεις θα γινεις διανοια?

----------


## Χάιντι

όχι αλλα δεν πιστευω ότι έχω 50%


δεν πρέπει να πιστεύουμε στα τεστς έ τι λες κρίνο?

----------


## krino

α οκ.... κατι λες να σε αγχωσε και να μην απαντησες σωστα ε?

----------


## Χάιντι

όχι απλά δεν το έκανα και με πολύ προσοχή το τεστ !

να ανοίξω και κανένα λεξικό δηλαδή αν χρειαζόταν κλπ δεν το έκανα αυτό

----------


## krino

νομιζω ομως οτι δινεις υπερβολικη σημασια σε τεστ η και σε αλλους
πλην απο το να ασχοληθεις εσυ για τον εαυτο σου και οχι τα τεστ.

----------


## RainAndWind

Chatopoihsis κι εδώ.Ας αφήσουμε κι ένα θέμα ανέγγιχτο από το ποιος τον έχει μακρύτερο επιτέλους ή από το είμαι έξυπνος,είμαι έξυπνος,είμαι έξυπνος.Είμαι;Eίμαι;Mα γιατί μου είπε ο κακός ο τέστας πως δεν είμαι;snifs.Αγαπάς την ελλάδα;Aπόδειξη.(btw όχι):P

Σ\'αυτό που ανέφερε ο John και που πιστεύω πως όντως έχει βάση για τα αποτελέσματα,το αν απαντάμε ή όχι με μετριοπάθεια δηλαδή κι εγώ απάντησα δίχως ακραίες επιλογές,παρά σε ελάχιστες ερωτήσεις.

----------


## justme

JUSTME (according to the test)

Advanced Global Personality Test Results
Extraversion	||||	16%
Stability	||||||||||||||||||	76%
Orderliness	||||||||||	36%
Accommodation	||||||||||||||||	63%
Intellectual	||||||	30%
Interdependence	||||||||||||	50%
Mystical	||||||||||	40%
Materialism	||||||||||||||||||	80%
Narcissism	||||||||||||	50%
Adventurousness	||||||||||||	50%
Work ethic	||	10%
Conflict seeking	||	10%
Need to dominate	||||	20%
Romantic	||||||||||||||	60%
Avoidant	||||||||||||||	60%
Anti-authority	||||||||||||	50%
Wealth	||||||||||	40%
Dependency	||||||||||||||||	70%
Change averse	||||||||||	40%
Cautiousness	||||||||||||	50%
Individuality	||||||	30%
Sexuality	||||||||||||||||||	80%
Peter pan complex	||	10%
Histrionic	||||||	30%
Vanity	||||||||||||||||	70%
Artistic	||	10%
Hedonism	||||||||||||	50%
Physical fitness	||||||||||||	50%
Religious	||||||	30%
Paranoia	||	10%
Hypersensitivity	||||||||||||||||||	76%
Indie	||||||||||||	50%
Stability results were high which suggests you are very relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.. 

Orderliness results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly flexible, improvised, and fun seeking at the expense of reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment. 

Extraversion results were very low which suggests you are extremely reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and secretive. 

trait snapshot:secretive, reclusive, messy, disorganized, introverted, unassertive, rarely worries, dislikes large parties, does not like to fit in, does not need to control others, solitary, ambivalent about chaos, tough, leisurely, does not respect authority, not aggressive, observer, abstract, impractical, dislikes leadership, daydreamer, bizarre, does not make friends easily, not a perfectionist, suspicious, rarely irritated, strong physical instincts, unsympathetic at times, risk taker, submissive, weird, sarcastic, strange

*Και λίγο σχολιασμός*
messy .Μα καλά αφού ρώτησε are you messy και απάντησα very accurate το μου το γράφει??
weird - strange - bizarre. Υπάρχει δηλαδή κάποιος weird που δεν είναι strange ή bizzare?
daydreamer. Είναι αυτό που λέει το άσμα \"Δεν κοιμάμαι τώρα πιά τα βράδυα\"? 
unsympathetic at times. Ε τώρα γιατί δεν γράφει Sympathetic at times?
Vanity	||||||||||||||||	70% . Μάλιστα . Το έχουμε το θανάσιμο αμάρτημα. Πάλι καλά που έχω Religious	||||||	30%. Αλλιώς... \" Στην πυραααάααα... στην πυράααα\"
Όσο για το Intellectual	||||||	30% . Εχμμ ναί δεν είμαι διανοούμενος. ( η ακριβής μετάφραση του όρου εξ όσον γνωρίζω). Δεν θέλω καν να είμαι.
Και τέσπα αφού το χτύπησα το 80άρι Sexuality	|||||||||||||||||| για δε με γράφει στο trait snapshot μου πως είμαι more kinky than vanilla.... αααααααα

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> Intellectual	||||||||||||||||	70%
> 
> 
> ...




Λολ,

ελπίζω να κάνεις πλάκα και να μην τα λες σοβαρά αυτά ε? :P

----------


## Χάιντι

πλάκα κάνω βρε!

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by janet_
> πλάκα κάνω βρε!




Εγώ το ξέρω αλλά οι άλλοι νομίζουν ότι μιλάς σοβαρά!


:P:D

----------


## dora-agxos

Extraversion	||||||	30%
Stability	||||||||||||||	56%
Orderliness	||||||||||||	43%
Accommodation	||||||||||||||||	63%
Intellectual	||||||||||||||	60%
Interdependence	||||||||||	40%
Mystical	||||||||||||||||||||	90%
Materialism	||||||||||||	50%
Narcissism	||	10%
Adventurousness	||||||	30%
Work ethic	||||||||||||	50%
Conflict seeking	||||||||||||	50%
Need to dominate	||||	20%
Romantic	||||||||||||||||	70%
Avoidant	||	10%
Anti-authority	||||||||||||||||||||	90%
Wealth	||	10%
Dependency	||||||||||	40%
Change averse	||||||	30%
Cautiousness	||||||||||||	50%
Individuality	||||	20%
Sexuality	||||||||||||||	60%
Peter pan complex	||||||||||||||	60%
Histrionic	||||	20%
Vanity	||||||||||	40%
Artistic	||	10%
Hedonism	||||||||||||||||	70%
Physical fitness	||||	20%
Religious	||||||||||	40%
Paranoia	||||||||||	40%
Hypersensitivity	||||||||||||||	56%
Indie	||	10%

----------


## justme

ααααα....... αφού το κάνετε που το κάνετε το κοπυ παστε βάλτε και τα άλλα...
εκεί είναι το ζουμί.
στο σνάπσοτ και στα ...suggests that you are....

----------


## John11

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Μπορεί κάποιος(εσύ?)να δώσει ένα link για το τι σημαίνει κάθε ένα από τα αποτελέσματα,δηλαδή τι σημαίνει ακριβώς romantic 70%και ούτω καθ\'εξής;(έεελεος,πάλι βρωμαντική βγήκα):D:D


Στη σελίδα με τα αποτελέσματα η κάθε λέξη είναι link που σε οδηγεί σε περίληψη. Αλλιώς από εδώ
http://similarminds.com/types/accommodation.html
Και επειδή το πρώτο είναι link δυσκολεύει να κάνεις copy, έτσι ξεκινάς από το τέλος κάθε στήλης.

Τα κύρια traits είναι τα πρώτα, γι\' αυτό και στα αποτελέσματα δίνει λεπτομέρειες για αυτά (extraversion, stability, orderliness). Μάλλον όσο προχωρά στα επόμενα η αξία του μειώνεται και προφανώς η δεύτερη λίστα περιέχει τα μικρότερης αξίας (σε σχέση με το τεστ).

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by justme_
> JUSTME (according to the test)
> 
> Stability results were high which suggests you are very relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.. 
> 
> Orderliness results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly flexible, improvised, and fun seeking at the expense of reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment. 
> 
> Extraversion results were very low which suggests you are extremely reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and secretive. 
> 
> ...





χαχαχα σουπερ ανάλυση της ανάλυσης. Ι lole\'d :D


Εμένα έλεγε...(είχα αφήσει την ακόμα την σελίδα minimized ο lazy bastard και είχαν μαζευτεί γύρω στις 22 minimized σελίδες!)



Stability results were moderately high which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic. 

Orderliness results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly flexible, improvised, and fun seeking at the expense of reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment. 

Extraversion results were high which suggests you are overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting at the expense too often of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity. 


trait snapshot:

social, outgoing, worry free, optimistic, upbeat, tough, likes large parties, makes friends easily, rarely irritated, open, enjoys leadership, trusting, dominant, thrill seeker, strong, does not like to be alone, assertive, mind over heart, confident, controlling, feels desirable, likes the spotlight, loves food, social chameleon, hard working, concerned about others 


Πολύ awesome ε!?? :P:P

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> Εμένα έλεγε...(είχα αφήσει την ακόμα την σελίδα minimized ο lazy bastard και είχαν μαζευτεί γύρω στις 22 minimized σελίδες!)
> 
> Stability results were moderately high which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic. 
> 
> Orderliness results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly flexible, improvised, and fun seeking at the expense of reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment. 
> 
> Extraversion results were high which suggests you are overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting at the expense too often of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity. 
> ...


Αφού σε άρεσε η αναλυσούλα μου κάτσε να σου γράψω και για σένα...
Stability results were moderately high which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic και συμπληρώνω 
φυσικά μη ξεχνάμε πως stability results indicate you can be lazy bastard.
.
 Orderliness results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly flexible...  ένα πράγμα σαν την Ελαστίνη από τους Απίθανους δηλαδή???
άσε αυτό το  improvised και όχι improvising... δηλαδή αυτοσχεδιασμένος... μμμμμμ..... μάλιστα
.
trait snapshot:
worry free.. Τζαμαικανό σόι βλέπω... το έχεις ψάξει??? χαχαχ
tough αλλά και strong .. ένα πράγμα ράμπο δηλαδή...
loves food... νάτο το θανάσιμο αμάρτημά σου και εσένα...
mind over heart... προσωπικά προtiμώ love over gold (and mind over matter) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FF3e5_k_I-w

----------


## justme

ή το τέστ αυτό είναι για τα μπάζα ή το krino έβαλε άλλον να απαντήσει. (ή το krino δεν μετριέται με αυτό το τεστ... είναι εκτός των δυνατοτήτων του τεστ να τον μετρήσει)
krino

trait snapshot:
secretive, organized, clean, rarely worries, solitary, high self control, dislikes large parties, prefers organized to unpredictable, prudent, observer, tough, self reliant, very good at saving money, introverted, perfectionist, mind over heart, not controlling of others, hard working, confident, resolute, solitary, does not make friends easily, finisher, does not like to stand out, very practical, intellectual, unsympathetic at times, honest, *respects authority, follows the rules,* cautious

----------


## krino

εχεις δικαιο για τα μπολντ που βαζεις....

αφενως δεν ρισπεκταρω καμια αρχη, αφετερου δεν ξερω τι σημαινουν με ακριβεια αυτα τα ρουλς.....


με εχεις ψυχολογησει μαλλον καλυτερα απο το τεστ ε?
:D

----------


## justme

Αυτά με τα μαύρα βγάζουν μάτι. λολολ. Ακους εκεί το krino να ρεσπεκτάρει σε ρουλς. 
Βέβαια και σε άλλα έχω τις αμφιβολίες μου
(secretive, dislikes large parties, introverted, not controlling of others, does not like to stand out) αλλά δίνω και ένα περιθώριο λάθους.

Τα μαύρα βεβαίως βεβαίως είναι όχι έξω από το περιθώριο.... έξω από την τάξη που είναι ο πίνακας με το περιθώριο βρίσκονται
χαχαχαχ

----------


## krino

μυστικοπαθης? δεν νομιζω..... συνηθως ειμαι ανοικτο βιβλιο.
Εσωστρεφης? παλι οχι....
το ελεγχος απο αλλους ειναι σχετικο, ελεγχομαι στο βαθμο που θελω.
Να ξεχωριζω? απο την μια δεν μου αρεσει, απο την αλλη γινεται απο μονο του.


Παντως follow the rules, αποκλειεται.....

----------


## justme

αααααα..... για να προσέχουμε λίγο... χαχαχαχααχ

does not *like* to stand out...
αναμένω....

----------


## krino

ε ναι....

i dont like to stand out
:P

----------


## justme

εγώ πάλι νομίζω πως και εγώ (σε αντίθεση με το τι λένε τα αποτελέσματα του τεστ μου) αλλά και ΟΛΟΙ ΑΝΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΩΣ θέλουμε να είμαστε ξεχωριστοί, θέλουμε να ξεχωρίζουμε.

Edit: Ας πάρουμε εσένα για παράδειμα krino.
Δηλώνεις ότι you dont like to stand out. Δεν σου αρέσει να ξεχωρίζεις.
Όπως επίσης δηλώνεις και ότι γνωρίζεις ότι συμβαίνει.
Δεν νομίζω όμως να στεναχωριέσαι που ξεχωρίζεις. Δεν σε χαλάει. Ούτε και νομίζω πως θα έκανες κάτι ώστε να μη ξεχωρίζεις

----------


## Sofia

συμφωνω. αυτο που κανει τη διαφορα, ειναι αν αυτο γινεται αυτοσκοπος. πώς ξεχωριζουμε,σε ποιους κ ποσους θελουμε να ειμαστε ξεχωριστοι. κ πώς το καταφερνουμε.

----------


## justme

αμ μπράβο...
αν έλεγε you dont *try* to stand out δεν θα το συζητούσα.
Αυτό το like δε με κάθεται καλά

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by justme_
> Edit: Ας πάρουμε εσένα για παράδειμα krino.
> Δηλώνεις ότι you dont like to stand out. Δεν σου αρέσει να ξεχωρίζεις.
> Όπως επίσης δηλώνεις και ότι γνωρίζεις ότι συμβαίνει.
> Δεν νομίζω όμως να στεναχωριέσαι που ξεχωρίζεις. Δεν σε χαλάει. Ούτε και νομίζω πως θα έκανες κάτι ώστε να μη ξεχωρίζεις



σωστα,
ειτε ξεχωρισω ειτε οχι το ιδιο μου κανει.
Φαντασου το φορουμ με ενα φαντασιακο τροπο,
να γυρναγε σε μια πλειοψηφια με βαση την δικη μου λογικη.
Σαφως και δεν θα ξεχωριζα, θα ημουν μαλλον αδιαφορος σε ολους.

Απο την αλλη για να μην ξεχωριζω, θα πρεπει να τροποποιησω τις αποψεις μου, ετσι ωστε να συναντηθω με τον μεσο ορο.
Δεν βλεπω κανενα λογο να το κανω αυτο μιας και με εκφραζει ο εαυτος μου με τις σκεψεις που εχω ηδη.

Η αν θες, η προσπαθεια μου ειναι να γινω πιο αιχμηρος απο οσο ειμαι ηδη σημερα με περισσοτερη επιχειρηματολογια φυσικα, οχι να κοψω κατι απο ολα αυτα....

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> trait snapshot:
> 
> ....very intellectual...



Bρε αυτό δεν το είχα δει!!

justme, ωραίες αναλύσεις:D

----------


## sabb

Αχ βρε λεβέντες και κοράσια..

Πασχίζετε ακόμη να αποδείξετε με αμφίβολα τεστ στον εαυτό σας πως δεν είσαστε ελέφαντες - έστω κι αν το πρωί ξυπνάτε με την προβοσκίδα ίδια κι απαράλλαχτη σαν τα χτες , ούτε πιο μικρή ούτε πιο μεγάλη...
Τι κι αν έχω IQ 140 και βάλε, όταν ο Βουλγαράκης οριοθετεί το νόμιμο σαν ηθικό και τούμπαλιν, όταν ο Ισραηλίτης σκοτώνει ακτιβιστές που πάνε να παραδώσουν τρόφιμα στη Γάζα και κανείς στο ντουνιά δεν του κόβει τ\' αρ@@@, για να καταλάβει μια και καλή πως υπάρχει ηθική σ\' αυτό τον πούστη τον πλανήτη , τι κι αν είμαι κεϊνσιστής σε μια μονεταριστική κοινότητα καπιταλιστών όπου υπάρχουν μεν λεφτά αλλά μόνο στις τσέπες εκείνων που δεν έχουν ? 
Η αυτογνωσία κατά την γνώμη μου δεν μετριέται σε τέστ, μετριέται σε ντεσιμπέλ ψυχής , όποιος τάχει, αυτά φαίνονται εκεί έξω κι όχι εδώ μέσα...

Υ.Γ. Παρακολουθώ το φόρουμ τον τελευταίο μήνα και δεν μπορώ να πω πως είμαι ευχαριστημένος από τον λογαριασμό...Στο τέλος είπα , δεν βαριέσαι, ότι είναι θα το πληρώσει ο αντμίν , όχι εγώ (ΝίκοD βάστα γερά)...
With no visible login, but always present, ίσως γιατί έχω καταθέσει ένα κομματάκι μου εδώ μέσα και το διεκδικώ πίσω..Όχι για να το κάνω και πάλι δικό μου , αλλά για να το ξαναμοιραστώ με όσους δεν βαριούνται την επικοινωνία με την στραβοξυλιά μου . Για όσους δεν τους ενοχλεί η προβοσκίδα μου βρε αδερφέ ....

Θα είμαι επιλεκτικά όπου μπορώ να πω την απολογιά μου, έχω λίγη ψυχούλα να δώσω ακόμη εδώ μέσα - θα με βρείτε κυρίως στα γενικά θέματα , αλλά μην με αποπαίρνετε, σε 3 μήνες γίνομαι 50 (..κάπου είδα και θρέντ για πουροτινέιτζερς !!! τα σκοτώνουν τ\' άλογα όταν γεράσουν γαμώτο μου......)

Άργησα αλλά ξανάρθα , αλλά μάλλον δεν θα περάσω τα 1000 μηνύματα (..έτσι με κόβω....)

----------


## krino

ολα καλα - ολα ανθηρα σαββα....

;)

----------


## Χάιντι

Τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής Σάββας?

Εμείς την πλάκα μας κάνουμε σιγά να μην πασχίζουμε να αποδείξουμε τίποτα!

----------


## sabb

Να ο πρώτος αρνητισμός και δεν πρόλαβα να γράψω μια αράδα...

Τζάνετ, δεν είμαι ποιητής...
Κάνω κι εγώ πλάκα σαν και σένα - κι ακόμη παραπάνω...
Δεν θέλω ν\' αποδείξω τίποτε - όσες αποδείξεις έχω μαζέψει τις έστειλα στο ΥΠ Οικονομίας, περιμένω το εκκαθαριστικό οσονούπω...

Κατά τ\' άλλα όλα καλά όλα ανθηρά που λέει κι ο Μήτσος (κρίνος)....

----------


## Χάιντι

Ξέρεις όμως Σάββα πλάκα στην πλάκα στο τέλος κανείς δεν μας παίρνει στα σοβαρά δεν νομίζεις?

----------


## sabb

Εγώ σε παίρνω στα σοβαρά ό,τι κι αν γράψεις, γιατί έχει περισσότερη αξία ο οποιοσδήποτε προβληματισμός σου απ\' την αδράνεια σκέψης - και η πλάκα που κάνουμε, είναι ενέργεια...Θετική πάνω απ\' όλα , n\'est pas ?

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

\'... Η αυτογνωσία κατά την γνώμη μου δεν μετριέται σε τέστ, μετριέται σε ντεσιμπέλ ψυχής , όποιος τάχει, αυτά φαίνονται εκεί έξω κι όχι εδώ μέσα...\'

Πολύ σωστά. Άλλωστε δε πρόκειται για τίποτα άλλο από μια συνεχώς εξελισσόμενη προς τα άνω κατάσταση που ούτως ή αλλέως χρειάζεται να περάσεις επιτυχώς σε πολλά τεστς εκεί έξω. Κρίμα μόνο που περνά απαρατήρητη καθώς το άνω - θρώσκω έχει γκαζώσει επικίνδυνα και το πάει για μετωπική... δεν πέτυχε καν με την κατιούσα. Αποτέλεσμα μηδέν ακόμη και σ\' αυτήν...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> Αχ βρε λεβέντες και κοράσια..
> 
> Πασχίζετε ακόμη να αποδείξετε με αμφίβολα τεστ στον εαυτό σας πως δεν είσαστε ελέφαντες - έστω κι αν το πρωί ξυπνάτε με την προβοσκίδα ίδια κι απαράλλαχτη σαν τα χτες , ούτε πιο μικρή ούτε πιο μεγάλη...
> Τι κι αν έχω IQ 140 και βάλε, όταν ο Βουλγαράκης οριοθετεί το νόμιμο σαν ηθικό και τούμπαλιν, όταν ο Ισραηλίτης σκοτώνει ακτιβιστές που πάνε να παραδώσουν τρόφιμα στη Γάζα και κανείς στο ντουνιά δεν του κόβει τ\' αρ@@@, για να καταλάβει μια και καλή πως υπάρχει ηθική σ\' αυτό τον πούστη τον πλανήτη , τι κι αν είμαι κεϊνσιστής σε μια μονεταριστική κοινότητα καπιταλιστών όπου υπάρχουν μεν λεφτά αλλά μόνο στις τσέπες εκείνων που δεν έχουν ? 
> Η αυτογνωσία κατά την γνώμη μου δεν μετριέται σε τέστ, μετριέται σε ντεσιμπέλ ψυχής , όποιος τάχει, αυτά φαίνονται εκεί έξω κι όχι εδώ μέσα...
> 
> Υ.Γ. Παρακολουθώ το φόρουμ τον τελευταίο μήνα και δεν μπορώ να πω πως είμαι ευχαριστημένος από τον λογαριασμό...Στο τέλος είπα , δεν βαριέσαι, ότι είναι θα το πληρώσει ο αντμίν , όχι εγώ (ΝίκοD βάστα γερά)...
> With no visible login, but always present, ίσως γιατί έχω καταθέσει ένα κομματάκι μου εδώ μέσα και το διεκδικώ πίσω..Όχι για να το κάνω και πάλι δικό μου , αλλά για να το ξαναμοιραστώ με όσους δεν βαριούνται την επικοινωνία με την στραβοξυλιά μου . Για όσους δεν τους ενοχλεί η προβοσκίδα μου βρε αδερφέ ....
> ...



Να και ένα ευχάριστο μετά από πολύ καιρό.

Καλώς μας ξανάρθες Σάββα.

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> .....Η αυτογνωσία κατά την γνώμη μου δεν μετριέται σε τέστ, μετριέται σε ντεσιμπέλ ψυχής , όποιος τάχει, *αυτά φαίνονται εκεί έξω*  κι όχι εδώ μέσα...
> 
> .....Θα είμαι επιλεκτικά όπου μπορώ να πω την απολογιά μου, έχω λίγη ψυχούλα να δώσω ακόμη *εδώ μέσα* - ...


Τι μέσα τι έξω.
Ανθρωπος είσαι και μέσα εδώ άνθρωπος και εκεί έξω.
Οτι μπορείς δίνεις. Οτι μπορείς παίρνεις.
Αλλος πάντως είναι ο 50αρης, άλλος ο ηληκιωμένος και άλλος ο πουροτηνέιτζερ.

Και είτε τα σκοτώνουν είτε όχι τα άλογα των ιποδρομιών (και όχι όλα τα άλογα) όταν γεράσουν το μεγαλύτερο κρίμα είναι ότι σε αυτά τα άλογα και στον τζόγο γενικώς έχουν ποντάρει πολλοί τις ελπίδες τους μιας και δεν έχουν πουθενά αλλού να τις ποντάρουν.

by the way ωραίο το blog σου

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> Να και ένα ευχάριστο μετά από πολύ καιρό.
> 
> Καλώς μας ξανάρθες Σάββα.


Καλώς σας (ξανά)βρήκα Θεοφανία...

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> Αχ βρε λεβέντες και κοράσια..
> 
> Πασχίζετε ακόμη να αποδείξετε με αμφίβολα τεστ στον εαυτό σας πως δεν είσαστε ελέφαντες - έστω κι αν το πρωί ξυπνάτε με την προβοσκίδα ίδια κι απαράλλαχτη σαν τα χτες , ούτε πιο μικρή ούτε πιο μεγάλη...
> Τι κι αν έχω IQ 140 και βάλε, όταν ο Βουλγαράκης οριοθετεί το νόμιμο σαν ηθικό και τούμπαλιν, όταν ο Ισραηλίτης σκοτώνει ακτιβιστές που πάνε να παραδώσουν τρόφιμα στη Γάζα και κανείς στο ντουνιά δεν του κόβει τ\' αρ@@@, για να καταλάβει μια και καλή πως υπάρχει ηθική σ\' αυτό τον πούστη τον πλανήτη , τι κι αν είμαι κεϊνσιστής σε μια μονεταριστική κοινότητα καπιταλιστών όπου υπάρχουν μεν λεφτά αλλά μόνο στις τσέπες εκείνων που δεν έχουν ? 
> Η αυτογνωσία κατά την γνώμη μου δεν μετριέται σε τέστ, μετριέται σε ντεσιμπέλ ψυχής , όποιος τάχει, αυτά φαίνονται εκεί έξω κι όχι εδώ μέσα...
> 
> Υ.Γ. Παρακολουθώ το φόρουμ τον τελευταίο μήνα και δεν μπορώ να πω πως είμαι ευχαριστημένος από τον λογαριασμό...Στο τέλος είπα , δεν βαριέσαι, ότι είναι θα το πληρώσει ο αντμίν , όχι εγώ (ΝίκοD βάστα γερά)...
> With no visible login, but always present, ίσως γιατί έχω καταθέσει ένα κομματάκι μου εδώ μέσα και το διεκδικώ πίσω..Όχι για να το κάνω και πάλι δικό μου , αλλά για να το ξαναμοιραστώ με όσους δεν βαριούνται την επικοινωνία με την στραβοξυλιά μου . Για όσους δεν τους ενοχλεί η προβοσκίδα μου βρε αδερφέ ....
> ...



+10000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## katerinaki

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> Αχ βρε λεβέντες και κοράσια..
> 
> Πασχίζετε ακόμη να αποδείξετε με αμφίβολα τεστ στον εαυτό σας πως δεν είσαστε ελέφαντες - έστω κι αν το πρωί ξυπνάτε με την προβοσκίδα ίδια κι απαράλλαχτη σαν τα χτες , ούτε πιο μικρή ούτε πιο μεγάλη...
> Τι κι αν έχω IQ 140 και βάλε, όταν ο Βουλγαράκης οριοθετεί το νόμιμο σαν ηθικό και τούμπαλιν, όταν ο Ισραηλίτης σκοτώνει ακτιβιστές που πάνε να παραδώσουν τρόφιμα στη Γάζα και κανείς στο ντουνιά δεν του κόβει τ\' αρ@@@, για να καταλάβει μια και καλή πως υπάρχει ηθική σ\' αυτό τον πούστη τον πλανήτη , τι κι αν είμαι κεϊνσιστής σε μια μονεταριστική κοινότητα καπιταλιστών όπου υπάρχουν μεν λεφτά αλλά μόνο στις τσέπες εκείνων που δεν έχουν ? 
> Η αυτογνωσία κατά την γνώμη μου δεν μετριέται σε τέστ, μετριέται σε ντεσιμπέλ ψυχής , όποιος τάχει, αυτά φαίνονται εκεί έξω κι όχι εδώ μέσα...
> 
> Υ.Γ. Παρακολουθώ το φόρουμ τον τελευταίο μήνα και δεν μπορώ να πω πως είμαι ευχαριστημένος από τον λογαριασμό...Στο τέλος είπα , δεν βαριέσαι, ότι είναι θα το πληρώσει ο αντμίν , όχι εγώ (ΝίκοD βάστα γερά)...
> With no visible login, but always present, ίσως γιατί έχω καταθέσει ένα κομματάκι μου εδώ μέσα και το διεκδικώ πίσω..Όχι για να το κάνω και πάλι δικό μου , αλλά για να το ξαναμοιραστώ με όσους δεν βαριούνται την επικοινωνία με την στραβοξυλιά μου . Για όσους δεν τους ενοχλεί η προβοσκίδα μου βρε αδερφέ ....
> ...



POSSITIVE VIBRATION!!!!!! WELL COME!!!!!

----------


## RainAndWind

Παλιό μέλος απ\'ό,τι κατάλαβα ε;Kαλώς ήρθες πίσω λοιπόν.:)Γιατί καλέ βάζεις όριο τα 1000,στα 1001 καίγεσαι;:P
Κάνε το τεστ να σου γράψει τα δικά του ο just me,εμένα δε μ\'έχει περιλάβει ακόμα,πάω χαμένη αν το κάνει,λολ.:D

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by janet_
> ...justme, ωραίες αναλύσεις:D


Για να δούμε... θα πετύχω κανά ευαίσθητο σημείο... (είσαι απο τα μέλη που δεν γνωρίζω καθόλου οπότε δεν με βλέπω να πετυχαίνω κανά καλό στόχο πάντως.... εκτός από ένα... αυτό το ρημάδι το intellectual)
janet

Καταρχήν πάντως στο γράφω ξεκάθαρα.
Ιντλέκτσουαλ είναι ο διανοούμενος. Όχι ο έξυπνος. Και φαίνεται πως έχεις διαβάσει σίγγουρα περισσότερα βιβλια από εμένα (εχμ.. εγώ είμαι στο 10% .. και ευτυχώς δεν έχει παρακάτω.. αλλά μάλλον το κρίνο είναι κινητός βιβλιοφάγος.. εσύ καλά είσαι... τα διαβάζεις τα βιβλία αλλά δεν έχεις φάει και μία περιουσία αγοράζοντες βιβλιοθήκες να βάζεις τα διαβασμένα σου)

Mystical 50% ... μμμ στη μέση Intellectual 50% μμμ πάλι στο 50άρι Narcissism 50% ...αααα... Adventurousness 50% και φυσικά 50άρακι πάλι Need to dominate, Dependency, Cautiousness, Artistic, Paranoia 50% 
Κάτσε να μαντέψω. Ο τυχερός σου αριθμός είναι το 50.
Τυχαίο ? Δε νομίζω. Πιο πολλά 50άρια δεν πρέπει να έχει κανένας.
Βρε μπας και δεν καταλάβαινες τι ρωτούσε και τα απαντούσες όλα στο μεσαίο του κουτάκι??? αχαχαχα (εδιτ.. εγώ πάντως 2-3 έτσι τις απάντησα..)

Peter pan complex |||||||||||||||| 70% Δε φταίω εγώ... που μεγαλώωωωνω.... φταίει η ζωή που είναι μικρή... 

Physical fitness 70άρι... μας πατάς όλους κάτω αν θέλεις δηλαδή. οπότε να ξέρεις. Το κρίνο μία δεν πιάνει μπροστά σου. Μόνο μακριά από μαλλιοτραβήγματα με την claire
Και Romantic 90% και Sexuality 70% . Καλά είσαι . Αλλά άντε να βρείς κάποιον που θα αφήσει την σούπερλίγκα για να δείτε τιτανικό..

Orderliness results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly organized, reliable, neat, and hard working at the expense of flexibility, efficiency, spontaneity, and fun. 
Θα πάμε για καφέ αύριο? Εχμμ κάτσε να δώ την ατζέντα μου.... Αααα δεν μπορώ. πρέπει να τελειώσω κάτι δουλειές στο γραφείο και θα αργήσω, άσε που έχω και να συμμαζέψω

trait snapshot:

non social Νάτο πάλι.... Την επόμενη φορά λοιπόν που θα σου πούν για καφέ ξέχνα την ατζέντα

outsider ή πές του το ξεκάθαρα. Θέλω βόλτα στο βουνό.

good at saving money, θα βγεί και πιό οικονομική η βολτούλα

very intellectual, και πάρε και κανά βιβλίο με ποιήματα μαζί

----------


## Lou!

αχαχα justme με βαζεις στον πειρασμο να ξανακανω το τεστ για να με αναλυσεις κ εμενα!:D

----------


## justme

δεν χρειάζεται να το ξανακάνεις.. Τα αποτελέσματά όλων μας είναι στην πρώτη σελίδα.
Ασε που η δεύτερη φορέ είναι πιό ...στημένη... δε μετράει... Την δεύτερη φορά θα έχεις ακούσει και τους pixie (μα όνομα και αυτό.. μου θυμίζει πίξελ)
Αλήθεια στην ελλάδα έχουν πουλήσει κανά δίσκο τα παληκάρια?

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by justme_
> 
> Βρε μπας και δεν καταλάβαινες τι ρωτούσε και τα απαντούσες όλα στο μεσαίο του κουτάκι??? αχαχαχα (εδιτ.. εγώ πάντως 2-3 έτσι τις απάντησα..)



\'Οχι δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο!

ωραία ανάλυση thanks!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by justme_
> 
> 
> αλλά μάλλον το κρίνο είναι κινητός βιβλιοφάγος.. 
> 
> 
> 
> Το κρίνο μία δεν πιάνει μπροστά σου.



λυσσα κακια εσυ με το τι κανω εγω.....

:D:D:D

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by krino_
> λυσσα κακια εσυ με το τι κανω εγω.....
> :D:D:D


Αφού εσύ είσαι το κύριο πρόσωπο του e-psychology με τα πιο πολλά μυνήματα επι καθημερινής βάσης με ποιόν θέλεις να ασχολούμαστε?

και καλά κάνεις!

----------


## FreakOut

dn ksero pos na kano paste ta apotelesmata :P help

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> λυσσα κακια εσυ με το τι κανω εγω.....
> :D:D:D
> 
> ...



ετυχε η περιοδο και γραφω πολυ.....
συντομα θα κοψω για ενα διαστημα, ολο τον αυγουστο θα λειπω.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by FreakOut_
> dn ksero pos na kano paste ta apotelesmata :P help



μαρκαρε με το mouse και κανε δεξι κλικ αντιγραφη και εδω μεσα δεξι κλικ και επικολληση.

----------


## FreakOut

δν γινοτανε παστε για καποιο λογο ητανε σε ενα πλαισιο τεσπα τορα το εκλεισα δε πειραζει :P

----------


## zouzounitsaaa

Advanced Global Personality Test Results

Extraversion |||||||||||||||||||| 83% 
Stability |||||||||||| 43% 
Orderliness |||||||||||||| 56% 
Accommodation |||||||||||| 43% 
Intellectual |||||||||||| 50% 
Interdependence |||||||||||||||||||| 90% 
Mystical |||||| 30% 
Materialism |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Narcissism |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Adventurousness |||||||||||| 50% 
Work ethic |||||||||||||||||| 80% 
Conflict seeking |||||||||||||| 60% 
Need to dominate |||||||||||||| 60% 
Romantic |||||||||||||||||| 80% 
Avoidant || 10% 
Anti-authority |||||||||||||| 60% 
Wealth |||||||||||||| 60% 
Dependency |||||||||||||| 60% 
Change averse |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Cautiousness |||||||||| 40% 
Individuality |||||||||||| 50% 
Sexuality |||||||||||||| 60% 
Peter pan complex |||||||||||| 50% 
Histrionic |||||||||||| 50% 
Vanity |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Artistic |||||||||| 40% 
Hedonism |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Physical fitness |||| 20% 
Religious |||||||||||||||||||| 90% 
Paranoia |||||||||| 40% 
Hypersensitivity |||||||||||| 43% 
Indie || 10% 

(the hyperlinks above contain personality descriptions for each trait)


Stability results were moderately low which suggests you are worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious. 

Orderliness results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly organized, reliable, neat, and hard working at the expense of flexibility, efficiency, spontaneity, and fun. 

Extraversion results were high which suggests you are overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting at the expense too often of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity. 


trait snapshot:

expressive, open, self revealing, loves large parties, loud, social, outgoing, does not like social isolation, assertive, social chameleon, positive, always busy, likes to fit in, likes to stand out, enjoys leadership, brutally honest, trusting, optimistic, desires attention, dominant, aggressive, attachment prone, wants to be understood, realistic

----------


## RainAndWind

Αυτή την εποχή τα αποτελέσματα μου έδειξαν INFP.
Σε όσα τεστς κι αν έκανα το NFp μένει ίδιο. Αλλάζει μόνο το E σε Ι και αντίστροφα.
Στροφή προς τα έξω ή προς τα μέσα δηλαδή. To focus αλλάζει.
Το έκανε και το αγόρι μου. ΙNFP επίσης.:)

edit, άκυρο, σε λάθος θρεντ το πόσταρα. τέσπα, σοζ για το off topic.

----------


## debbie73

http://http://www.mensa.org.gr/phpBB...c.php?f=9&t=82 


και για περισσοτερα...

http://http://www.mensa.org.gr/phpBB...9b07144b6411cc

----------


## keep_walking

Διορθωσε λιγο τα λινκς εχει 2 "http://"

----------

